# Hull newby



## pixy (3 Feb 2008)

Hi there
I have just recently retired and plan on starting a small craft business up I am looking for a scroll saw but at the moment don't want to spend a fortune .I have been looking at the amazon site at the delta SS250 and another saw made by TD Industries wich are very reasonable until you look at the shipping costs. Can anyone recermend a saw with a quick change blade mechernisam that is reasonably vibration free that will do fine work. I know this is a lot to ask a cheap saw but from what was said in the reviews on the Amazon web site it is possible. Would really appreciate your experience.
Mal Chilvers 
Hull East Yorkshire


----------



## mr (3 Feb 2008)

This months GWW due out now if not already in the shops has a comparative test of several scroll saws. 

Cheers Mike


----------



## pixy (3 Feb 2008)

Hi Mike Thanks for that but new to all this GWW????
Mal Chilvers Hull


----------



## mr (3 Feb 2008)

Sorry, 
Good Woodworking magazine. The article might turn up on their website at some point. 

Cheers Mike


----------



## StevieB (4 Feb 2008)

Hi Pixy, depends how you define cheap. Most people recommend a Hegner as the Rolls Royce of saws in the UK, although the Diamond has its fans too. A hegner will set you back about £400 and upwards, Diamond roughly the same. I realise this is not cheap. A Hegner clone is currently produced by Axminster, the AWFS18

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=32495&name=fretsaw&user_search=1&sfile=1&jump=0

which is currently £225. This is owned by quite a few of the scrollers here, myself included, and is a very good machine.

Much cheaper than that and you start to run into clone territory, where most are rebadged versions of the same thing in different colours. They also tend not to be made of cast iron and suffer from vibration unless you bolt them to a solid bench. Having said that I did use a Rexon from B&Q for a couple of years with no problem once it was bolted down, but now I have the AWFS18 I wouldnt go back.

Other option is to keep an eye on ebay and try and get a Hegner for under £250, although their quality and price does vary alot on there. I am afraid that I have not tried either of the two saws you are considering, although Delta does have a fairly good reputation. SIP also do an entry level saw for around £70 I believe which has had some favourable press on here but again I cannot comment from personal experience of having used or even seen one. A forum search may help you there.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## pixy (4 Feb 2008)

Thans stevy You have made my day , just what I'm looking for do you recermend any of the acsesseries they have on offer.Cheers again. Mal


----------



## StevieB (4 Feb 2008)

You're welcome  Not sure which accessories you mean? I do not use any aftermarket accessories, although some people like a light and/or a magnifier. I would recommend trying the saw as is then adding accessories if you feel its necessary. most people tend to strip their saw down to be honest - take off the hold down and the NVR switch on the AWFS18 for example. I have also removed the plastic shield arm and shield as well as the lower orange cone for dust extraction as they all simply get in the way.

Steve.


----------



## Taffy Turner (7 Feb 2008)

pixy":2k4t2voa said:


> Thans stevy You have made my day , just what I'm looking for do you recermend any of the acsesseries they have on offer.Cheers again. Mal



Mal,

Have a read through this post for my comments on which accesories i bought to go with mine.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=14277&highlight=awfs18

Regards

Gary


----------



## pixy (20 Feb 2008)

Hi everyone I have decided on the axminster scroll saw and with it I also ordered very reasonable pyrography burning machine set up. I am waiting at this moment for it's delivery, they have promised them for today. Waiting with baited breath.
Mal
Hull :lol:


----------



## pixy (20 Feb 2008)

Hi there My AxminsterAWF18 has arrived but pictures not very clear. I have received an air blower with it, the odvias place to attach it would be to the clear tube but their is no were to attach it to .it would just wobble about and it says to attach the tube to the dust exaust.Another section it tells you to switch on the vacuum cleaner?????
anyone any ideas
Mal


----------



## StevieB (21 Feb 2008)

Not sure I can remember off the top of my head without looking at mine but seem to recall I cable tied the clear tube and blue flexible blower to the swing arm (after taking off the arm that holds the perspex shield, hold down and the NVR switch). The blower then oscillates up and down with the cutting action but its not a probem.

The orange cone under the table I simply removed as it got in the way of blade changing for me (I am left handed). I presume this is where you would attach a vaccum.

The pic of the saw on the Axminster site is not that clear but it appears to 'float' rather than be clipped. 

HTH,

Steve.


----------

